# Hammock seats



## GoodOleBoy55 (Oct 16, 2016)

Interested in getting a hammock style seat for otg hunting. Having been looking at the Dead Ringer and the Fanatic Outdoors seats. The pretty much seem the same. Anybody that has used them, is there any difference quality wise or are they pretty much CensoredCensoredCensored-for-tat? Thanks


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a dead ringer.  Its a good investment.
I cannot speak for the other one.


----------



## GoodOleBoy55 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks, I have an order placed for one.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 17, 2016)

I have the Fanatic Outdoors seat. 2 of them. We like them. 
Not sure if Dead Ringer made one when we got these.
Looks about the same though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2016)

I was just reading this thread in the Bear Hunting Forum a few minutes ago before seeing this thread.  Some great info being shared here for sure.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=882224

I think that I can use one of these for deer hunting in a few places for ground hunting on my property especially when the wind is not cooperating properly for the regular deer stand hunt.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Oct 25, 2016)

I have 2 from fanatic 1 older the material is a little stiffer and the extendable pole is not notched setting up in dark a little tricky. #2 is new one from there picked it up this ear a little lighter and material much quieter and the pole is grooved for extending setting up in the dark.


----------



## JohnK (Nov 21, 2016)

They are the same seat, made by the same people. I talked to him on the phone once about it. Nice people.


----------

